# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  بنتحر

## أميرة الحزن

*نفسيتي تعبانه من الجلسه في البيت*

*باقي شوي وخلاص بنفجر ياليتني عدت في ثالث*

*كانت نسبتي في الفصل الاول تمام ونزلت بعدين واجد*

*احد يجيب 79% ههههههههه اضحك على نفسي * 

*والله اني منحوسه ماتوقع احد زيي منحوس في الدنيا*

*الى كل اللي في المنتدى نصيحه مني اذا ما جبتوا نسبه عدله في الفصل الدراسي الاول* 

*عيدوا السنه احسن لا يصير لكم مثل اللي صار لي حتى لو نسبتكم 84 %*

*مثل نسبتي اللي في الفصل الدراسي الاول وهذي اني جالسه في البيت كاني عجوز* 

*تقريباً حياتي كلها نوم والمعاهد كلها استغلال ومافيه كليه عدله مثل كلية الاداب اروح انتساب وارسب واصيح*

*مايحتاج اروح وتعب نفسي الناس حظوظ وحظي اسود  باقي شوي واصيح خلاص لاازيد واتعب نفسيتي*

*كنت حابه اشكي همومي عن الدراسه بس*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يساعدك على قعدة البيت* 


*وان شاء الله تتحسن ظروفك*

----------


## بوكوثر

اميرة اشرايش نتشارك ولواني اكبر من ابوش اشوي     اضحكي  على العيوز 
  جد ابنتي العزيزة
 كنت وانا  عاطل  اذهب للنخل اقول آلاقي لي عمل ولا اشوف شي اسويه 
   حتى صرت اسئل وتعلمت  واليوم اضحك لو قالي واحد النخل ما فيه شغل      القصد البيت  كله
   حركة ومن هنا قالو انش ملكة البيت
         طيري عنش الزهق حتى ولو بالهواش
    والا ترى بطقي
    اضحكي قبل ما اروح

    خا دمكم بو كوثر

----------


## منحوسة

الله يساعدش اختي ....

والله حاسه فيش....

تراني مجربه قعده البيت وكرف في البيت....ههههههههه

الله كريم اصبر مفتاح الفرج...

تحياتي...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

والله حرام
لاتخوفوني يمه باقي علي ست سنوات خخ
والله المعين
الله يساعدش خيه

----------


## تأبط بودره

أميره الحزن .... بتنتحري؟؟؟
لا أله ألا الله على هاي خبريه!!!  .... يالطيف...
قبل كل شىء..أعرف أن ويش ما واسيناك ... فأن لسان حالك بيقول:
                           لا يؤلم الجرح ألا من به ألم.
بس صدقيني في هرطقتي التاليه:
الدراسه ليست الجنه...
ولا القعده في البيت هي النار ...صح ... أيه صح ولا تبس بسي.
ويش يدريش لو عدتي سنه ويش يصير ... طبعا أول شىء بتدخلي وأنتي نفسيتش تعبانه ... يمكن تكرفي وتجيبي 99% ولا تنقبلي... بتسبي بالدراسه مره ثانيه ... يمكن تنقبلى و تتغربي هنا وهناك ولا تتوظفي ... يمكن تتوظفي بس الوظيفه في شروره ولا سامطه ....ويمكن لا سمح الله الباص اللي يوديش المرسه يسوي حادث و .. بعيد الشر.... صح ...أي صح ولا كلمه...
فوين المشكله أختي؟ المشكله فينا أحنا ... صدقيني لا الدراسه تعطي ثقافه .. ولا القعده في البيت يولد الدلخان..
آسف لأني قسيت عليكم ... بس صدقيني ... ما في شىء من اللى ذكرتيه يستاهل أنك تدلعي برطمش عليه...
من تجربه

----------


## نور قلبي

يا أميرة جان انتي جدي عجل تعالي شوفي طامتي الكبرى

أني اللي متحسفه اني جايبه هالنسبه والله حراااااااام حراااام جايبه  99% وشوي  ,
وجالسه في البيت لا دراسه ولا مشغله , قدمت في كل مكان وكل الجامعات ولا قبلوني
, تعرفي الواسطات ماخلت مكان سيطرت على كل شي.

والحين أنتظر الصاقعة الثانيه وهي البعثات إن شاء الله مايقبلوني فيها ياااارب
>>>>>> لأني مسجلة غصب عني 

*أدعوا ليي ما أنقبل إن شاء الله يرفضوني* لأني ما أبي أروح برة 
ما أقدر ومو متعودة ولا اعرف اتصرف 

والله عايشه في صراع أحس باقي شعرة وأجن خلاص
الله كريم الله كريم الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## ليالي الخبر

.
*.*
*.*

*اختي اميره الحزن*

*الحال من بعضه هذا انا حياتي صارت كلها نوووم ما احس بالأسبوع الا وهو طاااار*

*وانا مثلك قلت ياليتني عايده ثالث بس ياليت ما تعمر بيت* 

*وما انقهر اكثر الا اذا رحنا عند اح وجا يسألني كم النسبه والله فشله ما اقدر اقولها*

*ويقوولون لي انتي جالسه في البيت؟؟*

*اذا قلت لهم اي قالو لأمي يالله اكرفيها في المطبخ وش شايفيني* 

*وربي انا بعد مثلك منقهره ونفسيتي دماااار ومن كثر ما فكر لصق بطني فظهري*

*بس اقولك لاتنتحري ولاشي مثل ماقالك تأبط بودره ما تدري كل شي من الله زين*

*صحيح ان احنا قصرنا بس ما تدري وش يصير بعدين شوفي اللي متخرجات صار لهم اكثر*

*من 10 سنوات جالسين في البيت تعبوا وهم يقدمون في الديوان  انا وانتي خلينا نختصر*

*ثانويه وبس..ولا تفكري وتأذي نفسك وقولي الحمد لله*

----------


## تأبط بودره

ليالي الخبر
((صحيح ان احنا قصرنا))
لأ و ألف لأ...
أنتو ما قصرتو أبدا...
المجتمع هو اللي مقصر..
أيش يعني ... يبون الكل يتخرج في التسعينات ... يعني كلكم دكاتره ؟؟؟؟ ريحه الديتول طاخه في كل مكان بتصير ... :bigsmile:

----------


## ليالي الخبر

.
.
.

*صدقت تأبط بودره..*

*ما ادري وش يبغون الله لا يبغيهم..*
*غيرنا في الستين نسبتهم ويقبلوهم مثل قطر وغيرها واحنا حتى 99 ما يبونها* 
*نفسي اروح وازنطهم واحد واحد ما عندهم الايوظفون الا اللي منهم وفيهم الله ياخذهمم من كل قلبي بدعي عليهم*

*ويش يسوون الناس البنات وقلنا يالله طيب الشباب ما وراهم زواج ما وراهم عيال اللي ياخذكم من وين يتزوجون*
*من وين يسكنون في بيت مستقل من وين بيأكلون عيالهم ما اقول الاحسبي الله عليهم*

----------


## زهـور

*ايه والله صدقتوا الواحد يكرف في الدراسه و اخر شي جالس في البيت* 

*حتى يمكن اللي عنده شهاده جامعيه مايلقى وظيفه* 

*احسن لنا انسوي حزب للقاعدين في البيت* 

*الله يهدي مجتمعنا وإن شاء الله يسوي لنا الملك جامعه تقبل اي نسبه مفتوحه للكل*

----------


## أميرة الحزن

*مشكورين على مشاركتكم في جنازتي* 

*وإن شاء الله اخر السوء*

*والله يساعد الكل* 

*بوكوثر مشكور ماقصرت* 

*وإن شاء الله مثل ماقلتي يـ أم محمد تتحسن الظروف*

*منحوسه الحال من بعضه زين مو بس انا اللي حالي كذا* 

*ونور قلبي المثل يقول اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين* 

*لو انا بدلش كان استانس وصج المجتمع هو الغلطان مثل ما قال تأبط شراً اقصد بودره*

*ليالي انا بزنطهم معاش علشان نرتاح من شرهم*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الله يساعدك ويساعدنا 
عزيزتي اقول لك
وش استفدنا من الدراسة
طول الوقت على تلك الكتب ومعورين رأسنا
الصيف وعز الحر والشمس نار على رؤسنا
والله الشتاء مطر ورعد وبرق ....... ونحن لازم نذهب
تصدقي لو قلت لك أني ما عمري غبت عن المدرسة
حتى الأجازه كنت اكرها كره العمى ما أحب الاجازات
طوال الأجازه احسب كم بقى على المدرسة كنت انتظر اليوم
الي بتخرج فيه واحسب كم بقى واصير مدرسة وبعدين وش 
حصل ولا شئ غير قلة نوم وسهر وقلة اكل وروحه وجئ
وبعدين الشهادة الجامعية انعلقها في الحمام يكون احسن والله 
ومو هذا  القهر كل القهر بس تعب على قلت الفائده وش نقول
من منا قعد على كتب الدين والفقه وعلوم أهل البيت(ع) مثل ما قعد على كتب دراسه لا و مامنها فائدة
الله يكون في العون وش نسوي هم يريدون كذا لنا 
الله يعجل لنا الفرج القريب بحق محمد وآل محمد
عزيزتي لا تجعلي لليأس طريق في حياتك ومثل هذه دراسه ما يتأسف عليها الواحد أبد والله
بل يكون الأسف كل الأسف على علوم أهل البيت المهملة والقرآن الكريم
عزيزتي نوري دروبك بأهل البيت فبهم النجاة وهم المستقبل الباهر المشرق
تقبلي عبارتي بقلبك الرحب والله يجعل لك  الفرج قريب والله ابد ما يسوي الا ما فيه 
الخير والصلاح للعبد

----------


## كبرياء

*مرااااااااحب*

*أختي أميره لاتنتحري ولا شيء* 

*هذاا احنا جبناا النسبه ودخلنا الجامعه وحظنااا طااااااااااااايح حده وكل يوم سالفه مع هالاداره* 

*وفوق هذا شااااااااطرين يرسبونا ويزيدونا مواد لين نقرف ونطلع من حالنا* 

*يجيبوا احباط بشكل عنيف ويااليت مع كل هذا نتخرج ونلاقي الوظيفه الا انطررر ياا........ خخخخ*

*أختي ؛؛*

*يمكن تكون المعاناه اللي اعيشها ارحم من جلسة البيت بالنسبه لك بس لازم تتحركي لا تيأسي في دورات في حوزات* 

*تعليميه أشغلي وقتكـ بأي شي ولا تنظري لمثل هذي اللحظات على انها نهايه*

*حااولي وقدمي السنه الجايه وحتى لو انتساب اوكي المهم لا تقعدي كذا* 

*اتمنى اني  خففت عنك شي من اللي فيكـ* 

*والله يوفقك ويعينك*

*عذراا على الاطاله* 

*تحيــــــااتيـ*

----------


## النغم انيني

الحال من بعضه ياغناتي متخرجة وقاعدة في البيت وانتظر قرار البعثات
لان للاسف الجامعات السعودية لا تتكفل الا بالواسطات>>>والظاهر البعثات بعد فيها واسطات

لاتهتمي غناتي ولا شي الله يسعدش ويغير حالش لاحسن حال
ومثل ما قالو لش حاولي تستغلي قعدتش في البيت في اشياء تنفعش
مثلا اني ما شفت لي سالفة قمت غيرت ترتيب السرير في الغرفة صايرة عنودة زيادة عن اللزوم واتعيلف في الكبير والصغير بس ممشية وقت فراغي
والحمد لله على النعم اللي عطانا اياها

وعليش الدعاء في الليل ترا مفعوله قوي اللي تبغيه اطلبيه من ربش في الليل قبل لا تنامي وصدقيني بتفرج لش في النهاية وقولي النغم ماقالت

----------


## بنت جيرانكم

يااعلي....
بصراحه بجد احزنتمووني جميعا على حالكم
ويقولو شوف مصيبة غيرك تهون عليك مصيبتك
خيه اميره وباقي خواتي الي يعانون نفس المشكله
حااولو تشغلو وقت فراغكم وتتفائلووو 
في اشياء كثيره لشغل الفرااغ
مثلا اني كنت خلصت وجلست وكانت حيااتي دماار في البداايه وكنت مثل الخادمه اسويه لهم مكرهاا
 رضيت بالهم والهم مارضى بيي
طول سنتين   تصورو لاطلعات ولازيارات ولاشي خدامه بالبيت 
اهم يطلعووو وينبسطو وناسيين الخدامه بالبيت<<<<<<   ولايفكرو حتى بي
ويشترو لأخوتي كل الي نفسهم فيه حتى من غير مايطلبووو
واني ولايدرو ادا نفسي بشي او لا
بس صبرت وكتمت ... لكن لمتى؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعد سنتين تقريبا فكرت واتخدت قراار اني اسوي كل شي بالبيت ليس مرغمه ولامجبوره بل بأقناع مني
بأن كل شي اسويه راح اخد عليه اجر عند رب العالمين وليه اضيع الاجر بغباائي وكرهي للي يرضي بيتنا
شريت سعاادتي وراحتي 
وصرت احب التنظيف احب الطبخ  ومااتذمر من شي
بالعكس احس برااحه نفسيه 
بعدين حاولت اشغل وقت فراغي صرت ادرس ابتدائي بعدين متوسط وثانوي
 والحمدالله صار نص يوومي لهم وماحس للوقت ابد وحسيت ان الحياة فعلا حلووه بس لما نفهمها صح
وفكرت اني اخد لي دورات استفيد بهاا بدل جلستي البطاله بالبيت في النص الثاني من اليوم 
مو لازم اطلع مدرسه ولا دكتوره ولاطبيبه ولاصيدله  ولا معلمه ووووو
في اشياء ثانيه اهي بسيطه ولكن احسن من مااكوو شي
اتجهي للحوزات الدينيه فأنها سوف تقلب حياتك وتغيرك تغير كلي
وراح تتغير نفسيتك بعد
اني مارحت ونفسي ارووح بس لسى مو لاقيه الوقت حتى ارووح
في بالي اشياء كثيره ابي اسويهااا
ابي اخد دورة فتشوووب وتصوير ودورة حاسب الي وانجليزي يعني اشغل وقتي بأشياء تنفعي بدل الجلسه
وللاّن ماسويت شي لحين ترتيب امووري مع طالبااتي وطلابي
وعندي الحيااة بالبيت روووووعه بعكس اووول
رميت هموومي ورى وماعدت افكر فيهاا لان التفكير بيوجع القلب اكثررر
وطول مااهي موجوده ماراح تمشي الحيااة
لازم نعديها عشان المركب يمشي
تفائليووو وابتسمو
فليكون شعاركم غدا افضل من اليووم
واسفه ع الاطاله

----------


## زهـور

*صح كلامش اختي رجعتي لي التفاؤل بالحياه*

*لازم اشغل نفسي بشي يرضي ربي*

*واستفيد من هالوقت اللي يضيع* 

*مشكوره ع النصائح*

----------


## حزن العمر

أمــيرة الــحزن
خيه بناااااااااااات واجد بمثل حالتك
وأكثر لكن مو معناتها انك تيأسين
هذا احنا ندرس بهالجامعات وندري مصيرنا
البيت وياليت الدراسة اللي ندرسها هي رغبتنا
الا دراسة مجبرين عليها ويسمونا احنا طلبة التطبيقي
يعني الطلبة الذين لا مستقبل لهم دخلنا اول كورس بالجامعة
ونفسياتنا بالأرض وكثير من البنات رسبوا  واني مارسبت
وحمدت ربي وقلت بواصل اجا الكورس الثاني انصدمت اني
رسبت في مادة  وصدمت اكثر لما عرفت اني بالاساس مو راسبة
ولكن قانون الجامعة ساعات ينزلون الدرجات وساعات يرفعونها
واللي مارفع تظلم راحت عليه الدرجات واني ماعرفت الا متاخرة
وراحت درجاتي ورسبت بالمادة وقلت بطلع خلاص ماابي اكمل لكن مايأست
أخذت صيفي وحرمت نفسي من السفر ورغم الظروف المؤلمة الا امر فيها
الا اني نجحت وارتفع معدلي وهذاني الحين بسنة اخيرة جامعة
ولكن الخوف لازال معلق بقلبي بان ينزل معدلي واحصل على انذار 
او ارسب في احد المواد الله لا يقوله واعيدها وياليت على كل هالخوف والتعب
انحصل نتيجة بالنهاية الا تحتاجين واسطة عشان تتوظفين اتركيها
على الله لا البيت راحة ولا حتى الدراسة بجامعة البحرين او جامعات أخرى راحة 
كل شيء تعب بتعب بس بالنهاية لابد إن الإنسان أن يقتنع بما يرزقه
الله فقد تكون فعلا حظوظنا في هذه الدنيا ضعيفة ولكن لا بد أن نحلم
بان يكون الغد أفضل من الماضي أفضل من الأمس وماقبله ،، لا أحد يعلم
اين يكمن رزقه فكلما ضاقت حلقاتها فرجت وانتي لا تستسلمين مثل ماقالوا
البنات حاولي تتجهين الى الحوازت الدينية والله انها فائدة في الدنيا والآخرة
وبالختام الله يوفقك ويسعدك 

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## روائع القصص

:wink: الله يساعدش
والله اني من ثاني اسبوع من المدرسة وزهقت
تعالي ادرسيعني
او


ويايي
خخخخخخ
الله يساعدش :toung:

----------


## أميرة الحزن

*ايه عادي ادرس بدلش ياليت*

*كل يوم الوالد يقعد يطري بنت صاحبه اللي بستراليا*

*وهاذا صاحبه يتفخخ ببنته قدام الكل*

*وايجي ابوي يدلع في اختي اللي في ثاني ثانوي ويقول لها جيبي نسبه وصيري دكتوره*

*مو بس تاخدي شهادة ثانوي وارفعي راسي وباخد لش هديه و ........*

*وانا انقهر من داخلي ويش اسوي ما قدر اغير حالي الى الأحسن لما اتفأل شوي ارجع مثل ماكنت* 

*واكثر*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

أميرة الحزن .... من بعد كلاام الاخوة الاعزاء ماعندي شي اضيفه..
لكن لفت انتباهي كلمة ... ترفعي رااسي..

اختي رفعة الرااس ماهي بشهاادة جامعية ...
رفعة الرااس تكون بالسمعه الطيبة.. بالاخلاااق الفااضلة

واتفق مع الاخ تأبط في قوووله
لا الدراسه تعطي ثقافه .. ولا القعده في البيت يولد الدلخان..


شوووفي حالتي كيف... خلصنا ثالث ..
وجلست بالبيت ..لا شغله ولا مشغله كل اللي عندي
كــرف بهالبيت وخاصة بعد ماراحت الخداامة
وتربية .. بنات اختي .. والحين اولاد اخوووي
الله يخليهم ..وطبعا ماانسى المششاكل اللي افتعلها
من غير سبب مع خواتي واخوتي ..على شاان اتسلى بس
طبعا ماهي هذيك المشااكل... يعني اتحرش للتسلية وبس
والله ماعندي شي .. هذني احن عليهم ابغااهم يسوو ليي
مشروووع صغير ودي افتح لي مشغل لاني احب الخياااطة
او اخذ دورة فوتوشوووب .. لجل اسلي حااالي ... 
ولكن لا حياااة لمن تناادي...كل اللي اسمعه صبري شووي

خلااص وش راايش نسوووي لينا مشرووع صووغير اني وانتين ونضيع وووقت ..  :amuse: 
خيــوه تفائلي بالخير تجديه .. وان شااء الله يتغير الحــال .. الى افضل
ولا تنسي ذكــر الله . واكثري من الصلاة على محمد واله والاستغفااار هذي 
كلها لها دوور فعّال في استجابة الدعااء والتوفيق..

وتقبلي مروري وخراابيطي ...  :toung:   وموووفقه بإذن الله

----------


## أميرة الحزن

*مشكوره اختي اميره* 

*وانا تراني دارسه فوتوشوب ورحت كم استديو ابي اتوظف عندهم ما بغوني*

*وشغلي بصراحه مافيه عيب وانا اكمل مشواري الحين اشوف لي كم استديو* 

*وإن شاء الله يوظفوني وان ما وظفوني بفتح لي استديو اذا ميزانية والدي تسمح*

----------


## زهـور

*حزن العمر فيه نسب معينه تاخدها جامعة البحرين ؟؟*

----------


## حزن العمر

امممم يعني شو مافهمت قصدش !!
بس جامعة البحرين ما تقبل أقل من 
الــ 70 يعني من 70 وفوق بس على 
دفعتنا ودفعة الا قبلنا ماكان فيه 
أبدا عدل ولم ننصف في حقوقنا
يعني اني معدلي الحمدالله كان مرتفع
وقبلوني تخصص علم نفس واللي
اتمناه دوما بس يوما ما ادت بي الظروف
الى تغير تخصصي بسبب حادثة على
الرغم من حبي لهذا التخصص جدا 
ومعدلي فيه جيد جدا لكن الله ماأراد
ان اكمل فغيرت الى تخصص آخر وعلى
الرغم من رفضي لهذا البرنامج وهو التطبيقي
إلا اني رضخت اخيرا وقبلته ،،

أما بالنسبة لجامعة البحرين 
من 70 الى تقريبا 91 أدخلوهم
برنامج التطبيقي يعني الدراسة
سنتين ونصف وكان العدد هائل
جدا بس هذي السنة قلوا وقبلوا
من 70 الى 82 هذي الفئة قبلوهم
تطبيقي ومايندرى بعد وش آخر
قوانينهم وعلى اي اساس يقبلون
الطلبة لان كل مرة يبتدعون برامج
ويطبقونها على الطلبة وتفشل 
وكان معروف ان من 80 وفوق
يقبلون بتخصصات جيدة وان اقل
من ال70 يقبلونهم تطبيقي بس 
اللعام والسنة حتى الا معدلاتهم
في 80 وال90 قبلوهم تطبيقي

أتمنى وضحت لك المقصود 
واي مساعدة احنا حاضرين

تحيتي
حزن العمر

----------


## أمير العاشقين

قريت الموضوع وانا اقول شصاير 

خيتوو لا تنتحري ولا شي عندي بنت خاله نسبتها 93 وجالسه لانروح بعيد 
أمير العاشقين 
النصف الاول نسبته 94 ودرسة جا النصف الثاني صارت النسبه 83.06 وقلنا ماعليه الحمد الله 

قدمت في كل مكان مافيه لين قبلوني في معهد الاداره درسة معهد الاداره ورحت من المستوى الاول الى المستوى الثاني 

تخيلي درجاتي في القواعد  والكتابه المهيدي والاستماع والمحادثه كويسه 

باقي علي القراءه التمهيدي باقي علي 7 درجات النجاح من ستين وانا جبت 53 

يعني باقي سبع درجات وانجح خلينا من هالكلام لو عطاني درجتين الكمبيوتر مشاني بس مارضى ليش مافي واسطه 

وهاذا انا جالس بالبيت لامكان ولا حاجه 

جالس بسبة درجتين مو حراام  83  النسبه وجالس بالبيت 

واذا رحت قدمت في مكان ما بغوك ويش تسوي 

خيه اصبري ترا ربش يفرجها 

والله على الظالم

----------


## زهـور

*اوه بلوه هالدراسات واسطه ولا الناس ماتمشي*

*الله يعينك اخوي*

----------


## زهـور

*اختي حزن العمر اذا تعرفي الموقع للجامعه ممكن تكتبيه ودي اعرف معلومات اكثر عنه*

*وهل هي دراسه ندفع فيها ام بدون دفع ؟*

*ومتى التسجيل للفصل الجديد* 

*ومشكورررررة*

----------


## حزن العمر

هذا هو الموقع أتمنى تستفيدي

http://www.uob.bh/show/1.asp

هههههه مافي شي ببلاش لدى جامعة
البحرين أكيد تدفعون الضعف الظاهر
لأنكم من خارج البحرين ،،

وهذا موقع راح يشرح لك عن جامعة 
البحرين التخصصات وشروط القبول
وووو ....
http://muntada.aleslah.org/modules.p...&page=uob.html


*الرسوم الدراسية:* 
يدفع الطالب البحريني مبلغ 8 دينار للساعة المعتمدة الواحدة في حين يدفع الطالب غير بحريني مبلغ 16 دينار للساعة الواحدة. إما كلفة البرنامج التمهيدي فهي 72 دينارا للطالب البحريني و144 دينار للطالب غير بحريني.

تحيتي
حزن العمر

----------


## زهـور

*مشكوررررة اختي حزن العمر*

*الله يعطيكٍ العافيه غناتي*

----------

